
Y Combinator (and What Happened After) for Nordic Founders - asmosoinio
https://medium.com/@ihqkristian/y-combinator-and-what-happened-after-for-nordic-founders-62d500973532
======
ajaviaad
Execution of idea and perseverance are two qualities of successful founders.
Any investor or accelerator will only bet on founders based on these 2
qualities.

